# Improving intimacy



## elle2 (Dec 15, 2018)

Can I ask a question here about improving intimacy?


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Welcome. The way the TAM system works, after you post in this forum, you need to wait a while for the system to give you permission to access other forums.
Sure, you can post in intro, but you will probably get more responses if put in another forum than introduction. Gets problematic when you get two similar threads going too.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Elle2, fire away


----------

